# to the boys mandriving above hurricane lake yesterday



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks for pushing through the bottom i was hunting at 3:45 in the afternoon that was great but i really want to thank you for looking up at me 3 times then pretending like you didnt see by blaze orange vest in the tree 30 yards from you and continuing to hoot and holler like a hound dog with his balls in a vise..............but on the bright side i did get some good cellphone video of the invasive blackwater asshole


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Man drives are not the best idea on public land but also not illegal so what can you do?


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Ah! Makes me sick!:furious:


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Man drives are not the best idea on public land but also not illegal so what can you do?


 your absolutely right cant do a thing just watched em walk on by and sat the rest of my evening out...........just felt like venting a little


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Can we watch the video?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> Ah! Makes me sick!:furious:



Why?


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Can we watch the video?


 my phone is a crappy old razor but ill try n figure how to get it on the computer this evening sometime


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Gotta love dicks like that. It's one thing when they don't know your there but quite another when the dick heads look right at you and don't give a crap when they completely screw up your hunt. 

I wish they would do away with allowing man drives on public land. Either that or set aside a section for it or confine them to the dog hunting area.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> my phone is a crappy old razor but ill try n figure how to get it on the computer this evening sometime


Just load it to YouTube. Easy to do straight from your phone.

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> confine them to the dog hunting area.



Holy crap, that would be an interesting user conflict. 

Man drives are great ways to get deer up and can be very productive. It sucks if/when they come through your area but it's part of hunting public land.

Sure, it sucks they didn't acknowledge you were there with a simple I'm sorry or something but at that point the damage was done.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Why? Well having your nice peaceful evening hunt ruined by a bunch of people raging the woods hollering and raising cane isn't a good feeling when your trying to hunt. I don't know of anything good that could come from that. Yeah its legal and its public land happens every year nothing surprising anymore.


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

next thing you know people will be anchoring right next to you on public spots.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Theres a few Thorns up there in BW, I talked to Dad last night and he hunts in BW.. He said he killed a spike yesterday afternoon, But that morning was trying to hunt and some guys told him he could'nt hunt on that part. Dad said why, he said he was hunting this section and it was too close to each other.. I think dad said it was over 400 yards apart, So dad just picked up and moved to the other side (8 miles down).. But then he's got this other guy that always follows him around and hunts withthin a few hundred yards of him..ahahaha, what a mess.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

no hooks said:


> next thing you know people will be anchoring right next to you on public spots.


 ur right bud it is public but if i anchored up next to you looked you in the face and threw my line right over the line that you already had out i would be a pretty big dick..............right or wrong ???


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Holy crap, that would be an interesting user conflict.
> 
> Man drives are great ways to get deer up and can be very productive. It sucks if/when they come through your area but it's part of hunting public land.
> 
> Sure, it sucks they didn't acknowledge you were there with a simple I'm sorry or something but at that point the damage was done.


 just a simple stop hooting and move on to the next spot would have been fine


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i like to man drive with my buddies to it makes for a fun day and a good way to scout and learn the land but we always circle a section and look for trucks before we push through its pretty simple to be respectful and i have never walked up on another hunter while pushing because of that.........and if i did i would do just what i do if i come up on another hunter sitting where i planned on sitting quietly turn around and move on to another spot


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I know what you're saying.... I went by a spot I like to sit this AM and was amazed to see the flood of orange.... must have been 15 vehicles in a stretch less than a mile. This was at 915. I usually sit til 930-10 so they would have been all over me.... something tells me if they would've seen my truck, they would've done the drive anyways.... ohhhh well that's BW scrub hunting fer ya!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> that's BW scrub hunting fer ya!!!



Yep.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

is it Snapper season again already???


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Realtor said:


> is it Snapper season again already???



Yeah, I was fishing in my jon boat at the pass and someone waked me...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just take a fishing rod with you and start slinging lead at them.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Just take a fishing rod with you and start slinging lead at them.


Slingshot with acorns...


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Slingshot with acorns...


 i like that :thumbup:


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

JoeZ said:


> Man drives are not the best idea on public land but also not illegal so what can you do?



Paintball?


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I haven't looked lately but we used to have "Still hunt area" and "stalk hunt areas". Man drives should only be done in the stalk hunting areas, because its not still hunting.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Slingshot with acorns...


Slingshots can be construed as weapons. Apparently, big chunks of lead screaming at you from a rod is a bona fide perimeter intrusion deterrence device.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Man drivers are why I stopped hunting Champion Management Area many years ago.
They are rude and don't care if you are there. They probably saw your truck before they started .
There was an older man hunting in Champion many years ago in a climber. Man drivers came thru and he wanted them to know he was there so he let out an owl hoot. "Hoo Hoo"
Some punk one third his age looked up and said "Hoo Hoo yourself, MFer."
I think it's amazing that he was able to restrain himself from shooting the little creep.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I am surprised driven hunts are legal anywhere.
with or without dogs.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn't have a man drive come through last night but did have a four wheeler and side by side decide to race down the trial I was on for about 45 mins.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

It is a real issue in blackwater. They know your there and don't care. I know a bunch of these scrubbers and some are decent people but most have no hunting ethics. That is why I hunt the thickest nasty swamp areas I can find.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Not defending anyone but in the day I always had to walk and holler ( I never got to stand on the road and shoot!). Anyway they would always tell me never stop hollering unless I wanted to get shot. Making noise is how the shooters keep up with the drivers. One reason the guy didn't stop is he might have know the guys shooting and didn't wanna get shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Back when they started in St.Regis I called the Game and Fish Commission and was told that it was legal and they couldn't do anything about it. A few years after I quit hunting there I picked up a brochure and saw that it was still allowed but only during certain hours like 10:00 - 2:00 giving still hunters time to get out of the woods.
Check the regs. Maybe BW has similar rules. If so, put the game warden on speed dial.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Nothing against it in blackwater. Talked to fwc about it one time , he said keep calling Tallahassee and get all our friends to do the same. He said nobody there wants to listen to the officers but if there were enough people calling all time something would have too be done

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Anybody got a number for an FWC officer in the area of blackwater? Or just general FWC ?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Should be on your license.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

lettheairout said:


> Should be on your license.
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


10-4 I see it now Thank You


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That number gets you Tallahassee. They are pretty quick to get the call out

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

welldoya said:


> Back when they started in St.Regis I called the Game and Fish Commission and was told that it was legal and they couldn't do anything about it. A few years after I quit hunting there I picked up a brochure and saw that it was still allowed but only during certain hours like 10:00 - 2:00 giving still hunters time to get out of the woods.
> Check the regs. Maybe BW has similar rules. If so, put the game warden on speed dial.


 10-2 would be perfect like i said i like to scrub too but we all need to respect one another out there


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Not defending anyone but in the day I always had to walk and holler ( I never got to stand on the road and shoot!). Anyway they would always tell me never stop hollering unless I wanted to get shot. Making noise is how the shooters keep up with the drivers. One reason the guy didn't stop is he might have know the guys shooting and didn't wanna get shot!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


 i wish that was the case here these boys didnt have a clue they were young so i gues they can pull the ignorance card for now but there were only two of em bout 4 r 5 hundred yards apart with shotguns pushing down the same side of the creek bottom so anything they did jump hauled arse out the other side of the thick with no shooters to pick em off or even see them period


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Holy crap, that would be an interesting user conflict.
> i love this user conflict if they do it in the dog hunt area but no big deal if they do it in the still hunt area ????????????


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Still waiting on the video......


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Still waiting on the video......


 man i bluetoothed it to my computer downloaded a converter so it would play ran the video through that i can play it on my computer but the quality is low and when i try to upload it here there is an error everytime ive pretty much givin up on it


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i hate smartphones but it wouldhave been handy to have had one for this


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> your absolutely right cant do a thing just watched em walk on by and sat the rest of my evening out...........just felt like venting a little


It's no different than sitting alone on a public reef number and all of a sudden a dive boat rolls up and off goes 30 people in the water for a dive. 

Public land is no different. 
But I feel your anger. I do. 
It would have pissed me off too.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> It's no different than sitting alone on a public reef number and all of a sudden a dive boat rolls up and off goes 30 people in the water for a dive.
> 
> Public land is no different.
> But I feel your anger. I do.
> It would have pissed me off too.


 yup same deal............i may have miss represented my emotions here a little im far from pissed just telling a story of a couple dummies that crossed my path in the woods is all


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not defending the scrubbers by no means,I dislike it personally and I have had it happen as well, and it sucks!

Back in the days of "champion" wma, the "scrubbers" had hours of operation as mentioned previously and it was better than nothing at all. I learned quickly to get as far off the road as possible to avoid the push. I also learned that when the hooting began to get ready cause the deer were on the way. There were many days when we shot deer that were pushed to us and the scrubbers got none.

What if the "scrubbers" would have pushed a shooter right up in front of you? Would you still feel the same way?


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

OK I get it now. We are suppose to just go ahead and hunt where others are already set up. That's cool cause now I won't have to leave the house so early. Maybe I will just drive around and honk my F N horn too. You guys that hunt on top of other people and say "It's public land dude" are just a bunch of Dickheads. I wish you guys would run over to the Holley area and pull that trick out. I hear they have bigger deer and more turkeys than anywhere else in FL and some real nice good ol boys to help you with that etiquette issue.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Last time I checked "still hunting" did not include man drives, but then maybe I misunderstood the term. Seems like drives should be confined to the dog hunt area. At the very least limited to 10-2 as was mentioned. Rules aside, some courtesy goes a long way.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I would think setting aside hours or blocks of woods should alleviate the friction.
I went to Perdido WMA yesterday a.m. and had a bunch of guys turn out their beagles about 200 yards north of my stand.
They had every right to, and it is a WMA, so it is what it is.


----------



## watertruck#12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Let'em scrub killed a few out of my stand in front of dogs and with scrubbers pushing them, my problem is when they start firing in the air.......hopefully that didn't happen, and some one will teach them a little respect sooner than later.........


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with do it on the dog hunt area, it's no different than running dog except your using people, I've had it happen to me also. I don't dog hunt or like the scrubbers either. But until it's regulated in some way there isn't much we can do, as long as we keep hounding Tallassee it will happen maybe not this year or the next but hopefully soon.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't recall the name of the public land is in Mississippi, north of Picayune but they did not allow man drives. Can't recall where they stood on dog hunting. However, seems like it would be hard to enforce if the guys were just split up walking towards each other.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Native Diver said:


> I'm not defending the scrubbers by no means,I dislike it personally and I have had it happen as well, and it sucks!
> 
> Back in the days of "champion" wma, the "scrubbers" had hours of operation as mentioned previously and it was better than nothing at all. I learned quickly to get as far off the road as possible to avoid the push. I also learned that when the hooting began to get ready cause the deer were on the way. There were many days when we shot deer that were pushed to us and the scrubbers got none.
> 
> What if the "scrubbers" would have pushed a shooter right up in front of you? Would you still feel the same way?


 naw ur right i would have been happy as can be if they pushed a shooter in front of me but thats besides the point i didnt ask for their help they just pushed right in on me an hour before dark then didnt have the common courtesy to shut up and scoot on out of there when they seen me


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Several times I have been in tree stands and watched man drives go by. Big Deer tend to sit tight in thick brush and will sneak out the back door after the dive passes. I have taken a couple of nice bucks after drives have gone thru.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

watertruck#12 said:


> Let'em scrub killed a few out of my stand in front of dogs and with scrubbers pushing them, my problem is when they start firing in the air.......hopefully that didn't happen, and some one will teach them a little respect sooner than later.........


 im glad you have had luck when the scrubbers are around but as far as i know the buck ive been sittin on since first day of bow season was just on the other side of that creek bottom and would have come through had those boys not come through hootin n hollerin........maybe not but one thing is forsure and thats that nothin came in after they came stompin through


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

toma said:


> OK I get it now. We are suppose to just go ahead and hunt where others are already set up. That's cool cause now I won't have to leave the house so early. Maybe I will just drive around and honk my F N horn too. You guys that hunt on top of other people and say "It's public land dude" are just a bunch of Dickheads. I wish you guys would run over to the Holley area and pull that trick out. I hear they have bigger deer and more turkeys than anywhere else in FL and some real nice good ol boys to help you with that etiquette issue.


 haha thats what im talkin about........maybe some of the "its public land" guys will let us know where theyre huntin at n we can go sit with them since its no big deal n all


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> JoeZ said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, that would be an interesting user conflict.
> ...


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> SaltWaterBuck said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care where they do it or if they do it. I simply stated that you think you're pissed? You haven't seen anything if you try to push all man drives into the dog area. Those guys will lose their minds over it!
> ...


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

also im not pissed i just know an inconsiderate dumbass when i see one and chose to tell my story on here


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

once again i have no problem with scrubbing but theres a time and a place for it and an hour before dark in a section where someone is already sitting is neither..........just because its public land and its legal doesnt make it right for you to ruin someone elses hunt just because you feel like pushin if your party gets in the section first then so be it but to come through hootin n hollerin where another man has already setup aint right you can try n justify it all you want it still dont make it right just because you shot one r two before with scrubbers around..........c'mon now


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> JoeZ said:
> 
> 
> > im a little confused as to whats the difference
> ...


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

SaltWaterBuck, I feel for ya. That's why I don't hunt BW anymore. I guess its legal, but when I've been sitting in a stand for 4-5 hours waiting for dark, then some arsewipe comes by shaking a milk jug with rocks in it making enough noise to wake the dead. Knowing your there cause they had to walk right past your truck. That just pisses me off. But hey, what can you do cept join a club.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Well that has happened to me a few times. But I make the most of it if they don't see me and get my grunt call out. That is some funny stuff! On the other side that is a complete dick move.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

It should only be legal in the dog sections!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to piss a lot of people off with this statement, but oh well.

I think they should get rid of man drives and dog hunting on WMAs. Strictly because of the safety of it... I've nearly been smashed driving down marked roads by dog hunters hauling ass around blind corners, and have also seen man drivers shoot shotguns in the air and not know I'm 50 yards away. 

This has nothing to do with it being ethical or not. Hell, it looks pretty fun. But someone is going to get creamed by someone more worried about their hounds than the road. And honestly I'm terrified about getting peppered by someone doing a mandrive.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree 100 percent!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

John I also agree 100%


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i agree in the sense that I would hate to know I was the cause of someones ruined hunt. I'm very new to hunting but been around common sense and courtesy for a while now. If i suspect theres someone in the woods near me i'll give a whistle, if i get a reply, i'm outa there. i would be super pissed if a man-drive came through an area i was hunting.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> SaltWaterBuck said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. You are confused.
> ...


----------



## JLand (Sep 6, 2013)

I've seen game wardens give tickets to people scrub hunting the still hunt area... should've put a couple bird shots in the air lol


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> JoeZ said:
> 
> 
> > joe i live in munson north of hwy4 im surrounded by hunters both still and dog alike my boss is an avid dog hunter and half the guys ive met since moving up here 3yrs ago are dog hunters im well aware of their tempers im also aware of the still hunters tempers as well the only difference is when you piss a dog hunter off you piss a whole party of hunters as opposed to one single still hunter what confuses me is why you think their hunting takes priority over mine and the rest of the still hunters ???? and on another note i dont know you n you dont know me why would you assume that you know anything about me and who i do and dont know ??
> ...


----------



## JLand (Sep 6, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> SaltWaterBuck said:
> 
> 
> > Who said anyone's hunting takes priority? Go back to my first post. I said that would be interesting to watch. That's it. That's all. Nobody bitches louder than dog hunters and I think it would be hilarious to try to move man drives into "their" territory. I get cussed at enough for talking about still hunting in there, I'd love to see their reaction.
> ...


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Man drives are not the best idea on public land but also not illegal so what can you do?





JoeZ said:


> I don't care where they do it or if they do it. I simply stated that you think you're pissed? You haven't seen anything if you try to push all man drives into the dog area. Those guys will lose their minds over it!


ur right you never "said" that the dog hunters take priority but thats what i heard when i read ur comments..................no need to calm down nobodys worked up im just making a statement


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I love it when grown men kiss and make up. Lol. I see both sides of the issue. On the one hand the drivers should respect still hunters if they see a truck. On the other hand, if isn't reasonable to avoid an entire area when you see a truck but have no idea here the hunter is sitting. After all, how many places can you go without seeing a truck? Tough one here for sure.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

And...on Thanksgiving morning my son and I had a driver come within 30 yards if us. I saw him but he never saw me. My son is 10. I was only afraid he would move and we would get shot at, even though we were both in a tree.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

So many quotes. I'm confused on who said what......


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

jspooney said:


> I love it when grown men kiss and make up. Lol. I see both sides of the issue. On the one hand the drivers should respect still hunters if they see a truck. On the other hand, if isn't reasonable to avoid an entire area when you see a truck but have no idea here the hunter is sitting. After all, how many places can you go without seeing a truck? Tough one here for sure.


 what got me is when he looked right at me and just said hell with it and kept hollering and the fact that it was an hour before dark as i said before i like to scrub too but just before dark where someone is already hunting is neither the time nor the place......................and yeah make ups are sweet arent they lol


----------



## high-n-dry (Dec 2, 2013)

That's just about as bad as when out of towners drive thru thousands of acres of bw to come sit 10 yards off of private property


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Outside9 said:


> So many quotes. I'm confused on who said what......


 why not add one more lol


----------



## watertruck#12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Joe Z is right dog hunters would absolutely flip if scrubbers get pushed in there area, someone would need to sell tickets for sure, They get pissed now when people bowhunt during bow season.......if they shut dog hunting down and "scrub hunting " what is next Climbers hurting pine trees.....it stinks to have your ruined but regulating another form will lead to more regulations


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

watertruck#12 said:


> Joe Z is right dog hunters would absolutely flip if scrubbers get pushed in there area, someone would need to sell tickets for sure, They get pissed now when people bowhunt during bow season.......if they shut dog hunting down and "scrub hunting " what is next Climbers hurting pine trees.....it stinks to have your ruined but regulating another form will lead to more regulations


I think I agree. I don't think I want to see any hunting dis-allowed.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

HAHA I'm doing this one day actually any still hunter want to do this with me. When I find them sitting in the bed of their trucks ready I'm going to pull up next to one, get in the back of my truck and join the hunt. Hey it is public land :thumbsup: I wonder how mad they would be?


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

lmao Brandon gets it :thumbup:


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

jspooney n watertuck i dont want to see anything dissallowed and overregulated either but keeping fwc officials out of things and just having some respect among hunters would be great


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> jspooney n watertuck i dont want to see anything dissallowed and overregulated either but keeping fwc officials out of things and just having some respect among hunters would be great


I fully agree with you as well. Respect isn't something we can ever regulate. Just have to deal with the masses and be the kind of respectful hunter you want others to be. Sounds like you are that kind of hunter already.


----------

